# Our Holidays!



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Today is Columbus Day, Indigenous People's Day, and Canadian Thanksgiving Day. On a day of thanks, this is to say how much I appreciate TalkClassical. It is a unique resource and with the restrictions caused by COVID19, a valuable place to be able to go to. Thanks to all the volunteers and participants who make TalkClassical a go!


----------

